

Tell HN: The joojoo guy [was] live on mixergy - vaksel
http://mixergy.com/live/

======
grellas
Two observations:

1\. Can't imagine a more horrible way to launch a product.

2\. In a lawsuit context, why on earth is this guy, as the company's primary
witness, allowing himself to be subjected to detailed questioning on the
merits of the case in a public venue? Not coming off as very credible either.

------
pxlpshr
I would like to give him the benefit of the doubt, but I don't think I'll ever
buy the joojoo product because of this interview. He appears to be dancing
around nearly every question, and his body language is shady. I don't trust
the company.

~~~
chrisgoodrich
I completely agree. Everything about his appearance just screams shady.

~~~
axod
If I was being sued, I'd be dead worried I'd say the wrong thing. To me, it
seems like it could just be that.

But come on HN, you're judging someones integrity based on their appearance?

~~~
chrisgoodrich
I guess I should revise my statement. It's not really appearance as much as
presentation. Body language and confidence of your answers.

------
BRadmin
Have to give Andrew credit - he's not using kitty gloves on Chandra, asking
him the same questions multiple times to nail down responses.

~~~
vaksel
he always does that, he has a really good BS detector and most people tend to
give in after you ask them the same question 3 times

~~~
axod
Reminded me of the ultimate:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwlsd8RAoqI>

(Jeremy Paxman interviewing Michael Howard).

------
AndrewWarner
I wish I had this HN page up during the interview. I love the input I get from
HN readers.

I'm exporting the edited video now. Should be up on Mixergy soon.

~~~
vaksel
will you have an embed link? I want to add the interview to my the life and
death of crunchpad page on <http://crunchpad.com>

And this way it would actually be seen on the page, instead of getting lost in
the wall of text. But if not, I'll just link it

You should really get a player with embed functionality, that way you can get
people hooked by the 1-2 good interviews they find posted on other sites they
visit, and then they'll come to yours for future interviews.

------
maxklein
That guy does not seem like a pushover. He's not the kind of guy I would want
to get in a fight with. He's really not afraid, he stands up for himself
directly. I would bet on him. If he came to me right now and said Max, give me
$50k, I'd just hand it over to him.

Fighters are winners.

~~~
Tawheed
There is a small chance that Arrington thought he could screw them over, but
they turned out to be way tougher than some 'random offshore company'

~~~
andreyf
From the amount of openness Chandra has shown, it seems there is more than a
small chance. No contracts in place? No code contributed? That's not stuff you
can lie about.

------
chrisgoodrich
Is it just me, or does this guy act annoyed at answering completely reasonable
questions?

------
nailer
Anyone got a permanent link? The site's really hard to use and the term
'Joojoo' doesn't appear on their interview page.

~~~
vaksel
the interview just finished, he usually edits them and puts them up the next
day, so there should be a link on HN tomorrow

~~~
nailer
Thanks.

------
coffee
Just finished watching it, congrats Andrew!

Funny thing - I _think_ Micheal Arrington jumped on the phone with Andrew
getting ready for an interview just after interviewing Chandra (JooJoo guy) -
and Micheal said something like "hold on, let me call you back" - is Andrew
going to be interview Micheal next?

~~~
vaksel
I think that was Michael from justin.tv

------
axod
Offtopic, but it seems really odd to use twitter to do "realtime" chat. Maybe
I'm just biased ;)

~~~
vaksel
it's not a chat, it's more of a viewer commentary + a way to ask questions.

~~~
axod
ok, it's "Real-Time Conversation". I still don't find it useful :)

------
vaksel
1 month in singapore, and he is saying that they only spent 1 day in the
office? come on

~~~
bl4k
ye thats just crazy. I remember seeing photos somewhere at some point of the
TC guys at Fusion and there were just heaps of them. Should find the link

------
maxklein
I feel so...connected...that I just wrote that and got my question answered by
the guys in the center of the tech scandal. I almost feel...important! They
said my name! I am somehow part of this!

~~~
vaksel
at the end of every interview, Andrew asks "so how can people connect with
you" people usually give out their emails, or twitter account, or phone #.

I'm actually looking forward to see what contact method this guy decides to
give

oh and you got another question asked

------
Keyframe
I never thought I'd say something like this, but watching "lie to me" was
worth it!

------
sid-
More than the lawsuit, I would really worry about the apple tablet competition
which is around the corner. That news leak itself is a big sale deterrent for
them.

------
Tawheed
What was that song he was listening to? Sounded AWESOME!

~~~
vaksel
well he is Iranian/Iraqi so probably something from that region. Although
can't be sure, yesterday he was playing JayZ

------
Tawheed
I just can't get myself to trust him, why is that?

~~~
Tawheed
He seems to be evasive about the 'investors' question too! Why is that so
secretive?

------
manbearpig
Chandra is clearly an untrustworthy scumbag. He can't speak perfect English
and isn't even white. This alone makes Michael Arrington the legitimate
creator of the JooPad. Chandra's story is full of holes. I mean, who cares
about who actually built the software and the hardware and the tangible
aspects of the product? The TechCrunch people went to Singapore for a whole
month! What were they doing there if not contributing their extensive
expertise in tablet-device ideation? Surely you don't expect us to believe you
came up with the idea to include Youtube all by yourself. You can hide behind
your IP and legal rights and Bruce Lee for now, but just wait till someone
digs up your old blog where I'm sure we'll find the missing legal documents
where you hand over your creation to TechCrunch. Like most of the other
posters, I don't care that you've answered the key questions surrounding this
case and all Arrington can do is raise a bunch of tangential issues to
undermine your credibility. Here in Silicon Valley, we value ideas over
execution, loud-mouthed promoters over serious technologists, being part of
the start-up establishment over being a genuine entrepreneur, and, of course,
appearances over substance.

------
bl4k
demo fail interview fail joojoo fail

------
nym
I'm really curious if Michael is going to buy one...

